# Big Trout Fishing 10/17/16



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

Over the weekend and especially today, if you were fishing for a trout limit in East Matagorda you should have had success. Today the smaller trout bite was aggressive, but no big trout. I found them over shell in waist-deep off-color water. They hit everything I threw, big and small presentations. The pattern should continue through Thursday with a possible change on Friday. However, the forecast for the last week of October looks great. I have days available between the 24th - 28th. If youâ€™re ready for Big Trout Fishing, give me a call. Also, don't forget the 1st 4 bookings & biggest trout of the month promotions (see website). November is coming up.

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------

